# Logitech G502 proteus core or Roccat Kone Aimo



## DuxCro (Feb 10, 2019)

I am looking to buy a new mouse. Can't decide between Original Logitech G502 or "new" Roccat kone Aimo. They cost pretty much the same here (Croatia).
Anyone has any experience? I read that the build quality on Aimo is very high. But i don't think G502 is far behind. I need it for FPS gaming and palm grip.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 10, 2019)

I can't say much about the Roccat, never owned one. But the G502  bought 8/6/2014 for $80 and I.ve never had a mouse last that long, not a hiccup and I'm hard on mice. Its a little small in my hand but very accurate


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 10, 2019)

Jetster said:


> I can't say much about the Roccat, never owned one. But the G502  bought 8/6/2014 for $80 and I.ve never had a mouse last that long, not a hiccup and I'm hard on mice. Its a little small in my hand but very accurate



Yeah, same for me. Lovely mouse. For some reason I've never had any luck with Roccat mice.


----------



## silentbogo (Feb 10, 2019)

I'd go with logitech. Got 602 not too long ago and so far I'm very happy. 
Of course it's nowhere near the old-school G5 or G9 in terms of quality, but comparing to competition G-series is still the best.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 10, 2019)

Jetster said:


> I can't say much about the Roccat, never owned one. But the G502  bought 8/6/2014 for $80 and I.ve never had a mouse last that long, not a hiccup and I'm hard on mice. Its a little small in my hand but very accurate



The same here. i got it if am not mistaken 2 years ago, great mouse and so far i am very happy.

@jboydgolfer owns a G502 if i am not wrong.


----------



## psyko12 (Feb 10, 2019)

I'd vouch for the G502, good sensor, solid build. Good amount of customizable keys.

Although the weight might put you off even though you haven't put weights on it's heavy due to the braided cord but I like the way it is, feels like them old mouse ball mice that I used when I was started gaming.

That said I had it since 2014, it is now handed over to a good buddy of mine, still working like a champ.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 10, 2019)

I use the Roccat Kone AIMO exclusively, it fits my hand perfectly. German engineering at its finest imo

I got it on sale for $50 though, so just lucky timing.

I tried the G502 Proteus, and it just wouldn't fit my hand right, I hold mice weird though... so really it varies person to person


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 10, 2019)

I have a Kone XTD feels like a MX510 in durability.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 10, 2019)

The G502 Proteus is a very good mouse, but if your hands are large it may feel too small. It’s why I ended up exchanging it.  In fact, I went through 4 mice exchanges on 2 computers each to get good quality that also felt good in large hands.  

If you have normal to smaller hands though, I recommend it.


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 10, 2019)

G502 Proteus core is great I got mine just over a year ago to replace the G402 Hyperion Fury which was also a great mouse but just a little to lite for me but yeah I'd go for another G502 Proteus if this one ever bugs out on me and from the looks of other comments on here I may be waiting a while for that to happen


----------



## NightOfChrist (Feb 11, 2019)

I own a G502 Proteus Core and I'm using it on daily/regular basis, palm grip, for both working and gaming, from editing raw images in Photoshop to shooting raw meats in BIOHAZARD 2 Remake. I like that it's big and heavy, but that's only my personal preferences. A fair warning though: it's heavier than most mouse, although I'm not sure if it's going to feel heavy in your hand too. I bought it in 2014 and it still feels like new because I'm taking care of it (regular cleaning). It never bumped and dropped into anything, and the braided cable is still dark and shiny like a supermodel's hair (that is, if the supermodel's hair is black. If she has blond hair or bald, forget I said anything).



Knoxx29 said:


> @jboydgolfer owns a G502 if i am not wrong.


Yes, but his is G502 Proteus Spectrum.



psyko12 said:


> Although the weight might put you off even though you haven't put weights on it's heavy due to the braided cord but I like the way it is, feels like them old mouse ball mice that I used when I was started gaming.


Actually the mouse itself is heavy. I have the cable routed through a bungee to prevent it dragging on my mousepad (G240) when I move the mouse and it still feels heavy and I don't even use any of those weights, although I'm not complaining because I like heavy mouse and I'm a palm grip user.


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 11, 2019)

@NightOfChrist the only difference between the core and spectrum is the spectrum has RGB lighting otherwise basically the same mouse



NightOfChrist said:


> and the braided cable is still dark and shiny like a supermodel's hair (that is, if the supermodel's hair is black. If she has blond hair or bald, forget I said anything).



look out if it starts looking like Bob Marley's dreds then


----------



## kastriot (Feb 11, 2019)

G502 here 4 years now, i have one other G502 too if this one goes poop.


----------



## DuxCro (Feb 11, 2019)

I need a palm grip mouse. I read that G502 is more for claw grip and Roccat Aimo is for palm grip.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 11, 2019)

Something to ponder too....software.

Logitech cover basic functionality, but Roccat software has everything you could ever imagine built in. Also never ran into the double click switch issue with Roccat mice, where quite a few logitech mice I have had eventually developed it.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 11, 2019)

DuxCro said:


> I need a palm grip mouse. I read that G502 is more for claw grip and Roccat Aimo is for palm grip.



That been said you got an answer to your question?


----------



## DuxCro (Feb 12, 2019)

Yup. Most of you said G502. I would get it if i had smaller hands. But over the years i discovered i enjoy palm grip much more, and Roccat Aimo seems perfect for that. So i'm getting that. In combination with Logitech G240 mouse pad. .


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 12, 2019)

Get the G440 hard mouse pad if you can unless you really like cloth surfaces


----------



## NightOfChrist (Feb 13, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> the only difference between the core and spectrum is the spectrum has RGB lighting otherwise basically the same mouse


Not really. You forgot to mention the price. Well, at least back when Spectrum was just released. I have no idea about Spectrum's price now. Also Spectrum is slightly heavier than Core, even without the weights.



Athlonite said:


> look out if it starts looking like Bob Marley's dreds then


Still looks good and new even in 2019. Taking care of our hardware goes a very long way.



DuxCro said:


> I read that G502 is more for claw grip


Must be a person with strong fingers or one with a very big hand. I have big hands even for a Japanese and I'm a palm grip user. I just can't imagine how I would use my G502 with claw grip.
But since you've already made a decision, congratulations! Hope you can enjoy fragging with your Aimo soon.


----------



## silentbogo (Feb 13, 2019)

DuxCro said:


> I need a palm grip mouse. I read that G502 is more for claw grip and Roccat Aimo is for palm grip.


Most logitech mice are perfect for palm grip. I doubt claw grip is even feasible on any G-series mice without discomfort, cause LMB and RMB are located near the front.
Had no problems on G5, G9, G502, G602, G300s or G302 (all of different size/shape).
BTW, it's a matter of personal taste. Some reviews praise Roccat Kone series as the best claw-grip mice as well.



NightOfChrist said:


> Still looks good and new even in 2019. Taking care of our hardware goes a very long way.


+1. It depends on a user. I've replaced stock cable on G5 with some crappy braided cable off a $5 chinese mouse and 4 years later it's still like new.


----------

